# How many rats live in your Double Ferret/Critter Nation cage?



## delinope

Just curious  I currently have four girls and I really want to adopt two more. I have a DCN.


----------



## Kuildeous

I have a DCN and three rats. They're so spoiled.

According to the cage calculator, the DCN should be able to house 12 adult rats, as long as you make good use of the space with extra hammocks and bridges and whatnot. 

There are two homeless rats that are tugging at our heartstrings, but they look sick, so I'm not so sure that we'll adopt them, especially since one of them is so antisocial that she actually bit me when I tried to pick her up. But we have room for them if we ever decide to tackle something that difficult.


----------



## moonkissed

Personally I probably wouldn't put more then 8 rats in a DCN/ 4 in a CN. Cage calculators always say higher then what I personally agree with. Though I could see more working if u used space very creatively, gave them lots and lots of free range time and was very good at keeping it clean.

I think 6 girls would be great in a DCN though


----------



## Jesuy

Well I don't have DCN but I do have Savic Suite Royal 95 which is almost the same and it's currently a house for two boys 
They don't really use the lower part that much, but I like to offer them a big cage to live since I don't have a big free-ranging area.


----------



## LilCritter

I have 6 girls (1 spayed, 5 intact) and a neutered male in one DFN. There's still plenty of space for all of them even without all the hammocks I give them. Those really just fill up airspace.


----------



## FallDeere

I have five rats living in a Quad Critter Nation, soon to be six once my new boy is neutered.


----------



## mimsy

I have a 1 dcn and 1 QC which is the same size (shaped different, not as much depth but much taller with 3 full floors and 3 balconies). The dcn has 7 girls in it and the QC has 8 boys. I could probably add a few more girls since they seem to always sleep in piles. The boys I don't think I'd want any more in, though they do sleep in piles there are times they seem to want their space and it would be difficult to make enough separate sleepy and hidey spots for any more than 8.


----------



## 2ratshack

I will have 7 boys in a DCN. But I also have a 12x12 free range room, or else I wouldn't want more than 5. I would love to upgrade to a Quad Critter Nation, but I don't have the space.


----------



## RiddlesMum

I've two girls in a double CN (spoiled rotten, lol!)


----------



## delinope

Ohhhh you guys are making this even MORE tempting for me to get two more!! Is having 6 that much different from having 4?


----------



## FallDeere

Six feels like a LOT more than four. D: I went from having four for a LONG time and now having six... It's a lot harder to make sure tiny hands, heads, and tails don't get crushed when doors are being closed and playtime out of the cage is nuts. XD I wouldn't trade it for anything, though. I love every one of my babies. <3 I'm really tempted to get two more, actually... But I shouldn't lol.


----------



## LilCritter

I went from 4 to 7 and the only difference I really feel is it taking a lot longer counting heads when I close the cage doors... Gotta make sure everyone made it home... LOL


----------



## LeStan82

I have 6 boys in a dfn. Alot more poop... Lol and doing a head count when putting them back in their cage


----------



## raindear

I have 1 Brazilian Short-tailed Opossum in 1 DCN. I had her in the top half for a year, then decided to open the bottom half for her as well. Now, she's used to having the whole cage and I have 2 recently adopted male rats, so I talked my husband into letting me set up our second DCN for them. So I will have 2 males in a DCN and 1 female STO in a DCN.


----------



## dguizzy

I've only got a single story critter nation and 4 of my girls live in it. I want to get a DCN but that would be twice the time to clean, I want more then 4 ratties but I'm going to stick with having 4 at a time.


----------



## MomToRats

I have my 2 older girls In a Double Critter Nation cage that's Mickey and Snowball they are around 8 months old and my 2 younger girls Summer and Breezy are in a Living World cage , it's the same size as the critter nation cage , they all have plenty of room


----------



## FiMarie

I have two very happy ratties in a DCN. They mostly stick to the top half. It has chewed up bits of paper and cardboard, they push carefresh out of the litter box, rip up the fleece as best they can.... then the bottom half is spotless, neat, and nearly untouched. I so want more rats....


----------



## MomToRats

4 Is way enough for me , no more for now


----------



## jaimejems

i have two older rats in the critter nation deluxe i adopted them when they were already older because i wanted to give them an amazing rest of there life, so they’re spoiled rotten💕


----------



## Rachcamx10

Yeah, I'm about to upgrade to a DCN for my two male rats (soon to be three). I would say maybe 6-8 male rats can be house in a DCN.


----------

